# New to GSDs and need help!!



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I have never owned a German Shepherd but have come to the conclusion that those days are finally numbered. I am looking for a dog that I can have a lot of interaction with off leash and one that I can play fetch with and maybe some agility or other sport to keep the dog active and mentally engaged. If you guys could help me with what lines and what kennels regardless of location (lower 48th) would have dogs suited for my needs that would be very much appreciated!! Also breeder recommendations are welcome too. I am located in ME and have 2 Malamutes and 2 Huskies but off leash activities aren't possible with these two breeds because of their running/wild instincts.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Great Breeder in SC*

Type in "von der sauk" and you will be taken to a great breader here in SC. Brongo's home.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maine? Look up Liberatore.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a house in Maine. Everytime I meet someone on the beach with a German Shepherd, they all say the same thing. They got their shepherds at Munster Abbey in Maine. I have no experience with them, but there seem to be a lot of people out there with their dogs. I live in Massachusetts and got my dog at Ryanhaus in Salisbury, Mass. There is also Von Hena C in New Hampshire. My dog's father came from there.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone...Wolfiesmom I had actually had preliminary discussions with Munster Abbey. They seem nice enough but for someone like me who has not had a lot of close interaction with German Shepherds over the years I wanted to visit the kennel and meet and talk to them and interact with a dog or two but they said it wouldn't be possible due to the volume of puppies and puppy buyer visits. They said to email back when I had made a decision. Keep the suggestions coming ladies and gentleman. I could really use them! Thanks again


----------



## PINESTATE (Dec 30, 2012)

*Timber ridge farm*

You might like to speak with Doreen Metcalf at Timber Ridge farm in Saco. I believe she has a new litter. I take my 5 month old GSD to Doreen for training. Doreen is president of the Maine Schutzhund club and very knowledgable as a breeder a d trainer.
I have also heard very good things about Munster Abbey and their pups.
Kathleen James in Mass. Atlantic K-9 is where I got my pup and I couldn't be more pleased.
If you want to send me a pm I will be glad to tell you about my search.


----------



## lola2010 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a pup from birken wald kennel in nh and i think the breeder is wonderful..im in maine and it wasnt to far about 2 hrs from me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Before you call up and talk to ANY breeder, it's vital that you read up and learn as much as you can about the breed and 'responsible' breeders. The more you know, the more the best breeders will even consider you for one of their dogs!

Great info on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html and also ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Lola- what part of ME are you from? I am from the Bangor Area. Thanks for the recommendation, I will check them out. Maggie-you are right on the mark haha....I have been reading and researching for a few months and have learned quite a bit but it would be great to learn from people and to get advice from them as well. I have looked at over 100 kennels in my searches for Alaskan Malamutes and Siberian Huskies and would only buy from about 20....ethical breeders are hard to come by. Any advice you may have or experience you would be willing to share would be greatly appreciated! PM me. Thanks for what you said. Anyone else out there wanna share anything they might like to with me your more than welcomed to.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

You could check out...

Huerta Hof German Shepherds (Illinois)(member of the board)

WeberHaus German Shepherds (Kansas) (member of the board)

Home (Wisconsin)

Sequoyah German Shepherds (Tennessee)


just to name a couple.


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Maggie- I read some of the articles in the FAQ-for the first time owner thread-very helpful! Thank you for posting ... I actually had read the 10 questions you ask a breeder before and read it again and found I had forgotten a couple haha...


----------



## HuskyMal89 (May 19, 2013)

Kzoppa-thanks for the suggestions! I am going down to a local kennel this weekend to check them out. If that doesn't work out then I will do some more research on the kennels you had mentioned. Would rather stay local if possible.


----------

